# changer de X / changer le/la/les X / changer son/sa/ses X



## Anna-chonger

Salut à tous,
est-ce que ce serait difficile de trouver des règles ou des principes pour distinguer la différence entre l'usage de "changer" et de "changer de" ? 

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## arundhati

Je dirais que "changer de" est utilisé pour qualifier quelque chose qui "appartient" au sujet.
Par exemple : "Le cavalier change de cheval"
"Changer" tout court est plus général et peut être utilisé quelque soit la relation entre le sujet et le complément d'objet direct : "Le cavalier change la selle de son cheval".


----------



## Anna-chonger

Alors, dans cette logique-là, on dit :
changer l'ampoule
changer de voiture
changer d'addresse
... oui ?
Et d'autres exemples ... ?


----------



## arundhati

Oui c'est ça !


----------



## Xence

Et changer de trottoir?


----------



## Twenty20

*Changer d'avis* aussi, ou *changer bébé*


----------



## Gwynplaine

Je pense que c'est une question de relation entre le complément et le sujet de la phrase.

Souvent, "changer de" suppose que le sujet est impliqué dans l'utilisation de l'objet.
Je change de cheval => je vais utiliser un autre cheval.
Je change de voiture => je vais utiliser une autre voiture.
Je change de trottoir => Je vais emprunter l'autre trottoir.

Pour la même raison, on emploiera "changer de qqc" si on peut remplacer le "de" par un possessif, ce qui implique un rapport de propriété ou d'attribution entre le complément et le sujet : 
"un mot change de sens" = "un mot change son sens" (tournure très gauche, mais équivalente quant au sens)
"il change de point de vue" = "il change son point de vue" (tournure déjà moins gauche, et très proche de la précédente quant au sens)
"il change de femme, d'amis, de relations" : il s'agit de SA femme, de SES amis, de SES relations.

"Changer" construit directement est plus neutre, ne suppose pas un tel lien : 

"Je change l'ampoule", cela ne signifie pas que c'est de cette ampoule que je vais me servir (je peux la changer pour le compte de quelqu'un d'autre) ni que c'est mon ampoule à moi (alors que "je change d'ampoule" s'emploierait pour désigner l'ampoule dont on est en train de se servir, qui vient de griller par exemple).

"Je change la selle de mon cheval", mais "je change de selle". 
Dans le premier cas, on est obligé d'avoir une construction directe, parce que la tournure "changer de" suppose que le complément n'est pas défini précisément comme un objet unique (ce qui permet, précisément, d'_*en*_ changer) : "selle", ce n'est pas "ma" selle ou "cette" selle. Alors que quand on dit "selle de mon cheval", l'objet est clairement identifié comme unique, donc on ne peut avoir qu'une construction directe.

Ce sont des pistes, hein, c'est un peu comme ça que je ressens les choses, mais ce n'est pas du tout évident à expliquer !



P.S. : "Changer bébé", ça n'a rien à voir, ce n'est pas bébé qui fait l'objet d'un changement, mais ses vêtements.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Merci beaucoup à tous !
Puis je pensais à un autre tournure : "changer ses projets". Alors dans ce cas-là, "changer" veut dire quoi ?
Merci !


----------



## tilt

_Changer ses projets = changer de projets._
Les deux ont le même sens, ici.


----------



## vincentLi

bonjour
je voudrais savoir les différences entre "changer" et "changer de".
par exemple:
le directeur va changer le livre.
il va changer de livre.

merci!
en fait, pour moi, c'est pareil...


----------



## xmarabout

Effectivement, les deux expressions _peuvent_ avoir la même signification mais pas toujours.
- _Changer quelque chose_ signifie apporter une modification à quelque chose
- _Changer de_ signifie prendre un autre exemplaire de la même catégorie

Un exemple:
- Je change de coiffeur: je vais chez un autre coiffeur
- Je change le coiffeur: je le modifie (je le convertit à une religion par exemple dans ce cas-ci...)

Donc 
- _Je change le livre_ peut vouloir dire que j'en suis l'auteur et que je modifie son texte ou aussi, comme vous le soulignez, que simplement, je suis chez le vendeur, l'exemplaire de livre que j'ai en main est abimé et je demande un autre exemplaire
- _Je change de livre_ signifie que je prend un autre livre (j'en ai marre du premier par exemple)


----------



## Chimel

Un parti politique peut avoir comme slogan: "Changer la vie". La vie reste, mais il veut la rendre différente.

Il y a des gens qui ont "changé de vie". Façon de parler, bien sûr, puisqu'on sait qu'on n'a qu'une seule vie. Mais cela exprime un changement si radical qu'on dirait qu'ils ont quitté leur ancienne vie pour en commencer une autre, toute nouvelle. 

Dans le premier sens, on peut remplacer _changer_ par _modifier_, _améliorer_... alors que _changer de_ a le sens de _remplacer_, _échanger_.


----------



## miriam91

Bonjour, 
j'ai vu dans un article cette phrase: Changer de nom ou de prénom.
Duquel article s'agit-il ici? Pourquoi ne met-on pas simplement "le nom"?

Merci.


----------



## Donaldos

Parce que _changer_ est utilisé comme un verbe transitif indirect : _de_ une préposition. Dans ce cas, le nom est employé sans article.

_changer_ peut aussi s'employer sous une forme transitive directe (= sans préposition). Par exemple : _changer son nom_, même si _changer de nom_ est probablement plus habituel.


----------



## sesame_fr

tilt said:


> _Changer ses projets = changer de projets._
> Les deux ont le même sens, ici.



Alors, j'ai deux cas, par exemple: 
1. si l'on veut dire qu'il a abandonné ses anciens projets et pris de nouveaux projets
2. si on modifie simplement quelques points dans  les projets 
Comment peut-on exprimer ces nuances en français? 
Merci d'avance.


----------



## tilt

_Changer de projets_ ne peut être employé que dans le 1er cas. 
Dans le 2e cas, on pourra dire _modifier ses projets _​si on veut éviter toute ambiguïté.


----------



## lav92

Est-ce que je peux remplacer la phrase "Il change de voiture chaque année" par "il *la / en* change chaque année" ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Oui, c'est tout à fait possible. Toutefois, cela sous-entend que le fait qu'il ait une voiture ait été mentionné au préalable.


----------



## lav92

Merci. Mais quel pronom il vaut mieux utiliser ? *le* ou *en* ?


----------



## snarkhunter

... Les deux se valent, selon moi.
Tout dépend de la construction que l'on privilégie : "changer sa voiture" ou "changer de voiture"

Mais ce n'est ici qu'une question de préférence personnelle !


----------



## Chimel

Spontanément, j'aurais une (nette) préférence pour "il en change chaque année". Comme je dirais: "il change souvent de voiture".

Il y a d'ailleurs une expression qui dit: "changer de [voiture, copine, boulot...] comme de chemise" et non "changer sa voiture comme sa chemise". La construction avec complément direct me paraît donc moins naturelle (sans être fausse).


----------



## slaveto09

Bonjour,

Est-ce que c'est possible de dire "J'ai changé ma (ou la) voiture." ou bien "J'ai changé de voiture." est la variante correcte? Merci d'avance!


----------



## Phenyx13

Bonjour,

"J'ai changé de voiture." est la bonne formulation.


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Grammaticalement, les deux formulations sont correctes.
Mais le sens n'en est pas le même :

"J'ai changé la voiture" = "J'ai modifié quelque chose sur (ou dans) ma voiture" (mais cela reste une formulation rare tout de même)
"J'ai changé de voiture" = "J'ai remplacé la voiture que j'avais jusqu'ici par une autre"

[ajout]
... en réfléchissant, je me suis dit, que, à l'inverse "J'ai changé ma voiture" pourrait tout aussi bien signifier qu'on a changé de voiture. Les nuances sont assez subtiles et, sans doute aussi, plutôt floues dans ce cas.


----------



## Yen_Z

Bonjour,
J'ai toujours des difficultés à comprendre la différence entre les usages de *changer* et *changer de*. Par exemple, on dit *changer les draps*, *changer ses plans*, mais pourquoi on dit *changer d'avis*, *changer de vitesse*, etc?
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## toinon

Bonjour, l'explication livrée ici me semble efficace :
CHANGER : Définition de CHANGER
Rem. 1. Dans l'oppos. _changer de rythme, changer de manière et changer son rythme, changer sa manière il faut voir que dans le premier cas l'obj. n'est pas déterminé, l'accent est mis sur le changement alors que dans le second cas l'obj. est déterminé, l'accent est mis sur l'obj. que l'on change._


----------



## Panini_Hawaii

Est-il fautif de dire

Je change mon avis (voir explication en haut) au lieu de Je change d'avis


----------



## Maître Capello

Ça ne se dit pas. Seul _changer d'avis_ est idiomatique.


----------



## Chimel

Petite précision, qui vous fera peut-être percevoir la subtile différence entre _changer_ et _changer de_: lorsqu'un avis désigne un document, un texte... (la commission consultative vient de publier son avis sur...), on pourrait dire _changer un avis_ si certaines modifications sont apportées à un document existant. Mais dans le sens courant, on considère que le nouvel avis remplace l'ancien (j'étais contre, mais maintenant je suis pour). Il n'est donc pas naturel de dire _j'ai changé mon avis_, alors que ce ne serait pourtant pas illogique si vous ne changez pas à 100%, mais la langue est comme ça!


----------



## C_18

Bonjour!
J'ai lu l'expression "changer de vie", mais j'ai toujours pensé qu'on utiliserait le pronom qui convient (je change ma vie, tu change ta vie etc). 
L'expression "changer la vie" implique à mon avis plutôt qu'on est vraiment en train de changer la vie (p.ex. si l'âme change le corps d'un film) et pas comme les autres qu'on veut faire des changements en ce qui concerne la propre vie, mais j'en suis pas sûre.
Pourquoi l'expression "changer de vie" est-elle si fréquente (est-ce qu'il y a une raison grammaticale?) et est-ce qu'on peut utiliser "changer sa vie" et "changer la vie" dans le même sens?
Merci beaucoup!


----------



## jekoh

On « change de vie » comme on « change de chemise » : on ne la modifie pas, on en prend une autre.


----------



## C_18

Merci! Je comprends pourquoi on "change de chemise", comme vous avez dit, car on prend une autre, mais pour la vie, j'aurais dit qu'il ne faut pas forcément changer toute sa vie, car si je change certaines parties de ma vie (le travail, mon attitude, etc) c'est encore ma propre, ancienne vie avec de petites modifications. Donc, il n'existe que cette expression et les autres seraient fausses?


----------



## jekoh

Justement, on ne dit pas qu'on « change de vie » quand il n'y a que des petites modifications.


----------



## agnelo

Pour moi, 
"Changer *la* vie", c'est changer la société, la vie des autres. C'est un slogan politique.
"Changer *sa* vie", c'est changer ses habitudes, son mode de vie, apporter des changements à son quotidien, tout en restant dans sa vie.
"Changer *de* vie", c'est refaire sa vie, vivre autre chose. Cela implique de grands changements sur tous les plans.


----------



## Amr Asseidi

Si tu as mal aux pieds, change ...... chaussures.             (des - les - de)

je pense que "de" est la réponse correcte


----------



## Chimel

Vous avez raison! L'idée est "prends une autre paire de chaussures", donc "change de".


----------



## Elena_HK

Bonjour,
je voudrais poser une question à propos de "changer de". Si je comprends bien, il s'agit dans ce cas-là de changement complet et le verbe est transitif indirect.
Par quel pronom doit-on remplacer le complément?
Je change de logement - J'en change ou Je le change?


----------



## Aristide

Réponse : j'en change.

Je change de logement --> j'en change.

Je change mon logement (par exemple, je le transforme en bureau) --> je le change.


----------



## rolmich

_Je suis devenu specialiste en logements : *j'en change *tous les ans ! _(et non "je le change")
_Si je pends de nouveaux rideaux et que j'introduis de nouveaux meubles dans mon appartement : je *le change* complètement _(je change son caractère).


----------



## k@t

Oui, la présence de la préposition _*de*_ impose le pronom _*en*_. Si le complément est construit directement on mettra *le/la/les*.
_Je change* d’*appartement > J’*en* change.
Je change mon appartement contre un studio > Je *le *change._



Elena_HK said:


> il s'agit dans ce cas-là de changement complet


Ce n'est pas vraiment un critère déterminant : 
_Je change de pantalon _≈_ Je change mon pantalon_ ; mais dans le premier cas on a _J'en change_ et dans le second _Je le change._


(Oups, j'arrive un peu tard !!)


----------



## Aristide

Elena_HK said:


> "changer de". Si je comprends bien, il s'agit dans ce cas-là de changement complet



changer de = remplacer
changer = modifier

Et pourtant, on dit bien : changer l'ampoule, et non pas changer d'ampoule !


----------



## Elena_HK

Aristide said:


> Et pourtant, on dit bien : changer l'ampoule, et non pas changer d'ampoule !


C'est-à-dire il y a quand même des tournures où on peut se passer de la préposition "de"... en gardant le sens de "remplacer".

Est-ce correct de dire "je change *d*'appartement contre un studio?


----------



## JClaudeK

Elena_HK said:


> Est-ce correct de dire "je change *d*'appartement contre un studio?


Non, il faut dire (comme indiqué en #40):


k@t said:


> Je change mon appartement contre un studio


----------



## Aristide

Je rectifie ce que j'ai dit plus haut :
On peut dire "changer l'ampoule" ou "changer d'ampoule".

Dans les deux cas, on remplace l'ampoule, mais ça dépend si on veut modifier l'éclairage ou juste remplacer une ampoule grillée.
(Au fait, je ne vois pas de différence entre changer *l*'éclairage et changer *d*'éclairage.)

- Changer d'ampoule = (le plus souvent) remplacer une ampoule par une autre de type différent.

- Changer l'ampoule = (le plus souvent) remplacer l'ampoule grillée.

Pour les chaussettes, on dit toujours changer de chaussettes.
Personne ne dit jamais qu'il a changé ses chaussettes.
(idem pour le slip, les chaussures, et tous les vêtements).

Pour les draps, on peut dire les deux :
J'ai changé de draps, j'ai changé mes draps.

Pour les plans : 
- changer son plan = modifier son plan
- changer de plan = passer au plan B.

_je change d'appartement contre un studio
Je change mon appartement contre un studio_

Je pense qu'aucune des deux tournures n'est très satisfaisante.

Je dirais plutôt :
Je quitte mon appartement pour un studio.
Je change d'appartement pour un studio.
--
Avec un sens un peu différent :
J'échange mon appartement contre un studio.


----------



## k@t

Aristide said:


> Pour les chaussettes, on dit toujours changer de chaussettes.
> Personne ne dit jamais qu'il a changé ses chaussettes.
> (idem pour le slip, les chaussures, et tous les vêtements).


Personne ? Personnellement, je peux dire ce genre de choses (d’ailleurs, voir ci-dessus mon exemple avec _pantalon_), je ne suis pas la seule à le dire (il suffit de chercher sur le Net, on trouve des _changer + déterminant + chaussettes / chemise / pantalon / etc_.) ; nous pourrions être dans l'erreur, mais :


> ★*I. *V. tr.
> ☆*2. *Remplacer une chose par une autre de même nature.
> 
> ★*II. *V. intr.
> […] remplacer une chose par une autre de même nature
> CHANGER : Définition de CHANGER






Aristide said:


> _Je change mon appartement contre un studio_
> 
> Je pense qu'aucune des deux tournures n'est très satisfaisante.



Là encore, on trouve facilement ce type d’énoncés sur le Net, et :


> − [Le changement est un échange qui affecte l'obj., une substitution à l'identique affectant l'obj.] *Changer qqn, qqc. pour/contre* + subst. (indiquant ce qui est substitué à ce que désigne le compl. d'obj.) :
> CHANGER : Définition de CHANGER


----------



## Maître Capello

k@t said:


> Personne ? Personnellement, je peux dire ce genre de choses (d’ailleurs, voir ci-dessus mon exemple avec _pantalon_)


Je pourrais sans doute aussi dire cela, mais essentiellement en corrélation avec une explication ou une précision comme dans les exemples ci-après :

_J'ai changé *mon* pantalon ; il était taché.
J'ai changé *mon* pantalon qui était taché._

On notera d'ailleurs que si le complément d'objet est modifié par une proposition relative comme ci-dessus, le tour avec _de_ est impossible :

_J'ai changé *de* pantalon qui était taché._ 

Avec un adjectif qualificatif, je vois d'ailleurs une petite nuance :

_J'ai changé *de* pantalon rouge._ → J'ai remplacé mon pantalon rouge par un autre pantalon rouge.
_J'ai changé *mon* pantalon rouge._ → J'ai remplacé mon pantalon rouge par un autre, de couleur non précisée.


----------



## k@t

Maître Capello said:


> J'ai changé *de* pantalon rouge.


Cet énoncé sonne un peu étrange à mon oreille (si la notion _pantalon_ ne fait pas de doute, celle de _pantalon rouge_ est moins immédiate) ; cela étant, si on l’accepte, la nuance que vous percevez entre les deux énoncés est de fait parfaitement justifiée.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Bonjour,

Samuel pense :

_J’aurais bien sûr pu rester dans mon ancien collège. J’aurais pu rester et tirer parti de mes réalisations. En effet, pourquoi changer brusquement *de *routine et partir à la rencontre des imprévus ? Seul un inconscient jette ses accomplissements à la figure de la fortune._



xmarabout said:


> - _Changer quelque chose_ signifie apporter une modification à quelque chose
> - _Changer de_ signifie prendre un autre exemplaire de la même catégorie





Aristide said:


> changer de = remplacer
> changer = modifier



Dans mon cas, pour les francophones, est-ce que Samuel remplace ou modifie sa routine ? En d'autres mots, est-ce que j'écris _pourquoi changer brusquement *de *routine _ou _pourquoi changer brusquement *la *routine _?

Merci


----------



## Maître Capello

Nous n'avons pas assez de contexte pour pouvoir le dire. Que faisait Samuel jusque-là ? Et que compte-t-il faire dorénavant ? Qu'est-ce qui va changer exactement ? Il faut notamment savoir si c'est un changement *limité* ou au contraire *radical*. Dans le premier cas, je dirais plutôt _changer *sa* routine_ ; dans le second, _changer *de* routine_. Je n'emploierais en revanche pas l'article défini ici.


----------



## Aristide

- pourquoi changer brusquement de routine ?
- pourquoi changer brusquement sa routine ?

Je ne vois pas trop de différence, c'est interchangeable.
À moins qu'il ait préparé sur le papier une liste de 10 procédures possibles.
Jusque là, il utilisait la procédure n°1, mais il décide maintenant de passer à la n°2.
Dans ce cas, on dira qu'il change de procédure/routine.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Merci.

Je pense qu'il s'agit du changement limité. Samuel était directeur d'un collège prestigieux. Après la mort de sa femme, il décide de changer sa vie et part pour travailler dans un pensionnat qui se situe dans une forêt et qui n'a pas de bonne réputation. 

Pourquoi on ne pourrait pas dire _changer *la *routine _?


----------



## Locape

Pour moi, quand on dit 'changer *la *routine', ça veut dire 'changer son train-train quotidien', ses petites habitudes, mais pas changer de métier ou de vie.


----------

